# AM Radio



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Nothing like listening to some of the oldies on the AM side of the radio while ice fishing. When I'm driving in town I constantly channel surf. Keep it on one station and let the tunes keep you company when the fish aren't cooperating. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I like to listen to talk radio, K-fan or ESPN radio. If you listen to FM all day you will hear about ten song over and over about four times a day. My wife thinks that this makes me old and I tell her that FM just gets old.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Springer....I agree,if I have the radio on I listen to KFAN.If I want to listen to music,I put in a CD.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If you can get it, try to listen to Garage Logic once. It's AM 1500 in the cities. I think most would enjoy it. Joe Soucheray is the host and has a daily segment with Pat Ruesse and the 2 hour Saturday Sports Talk show with both of them is really good too.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

KFAN to me is synonymous with AM radio. :run:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i love kfan. i have 5 of their different stations preset on my radio. 1280, 1440, 560, 710, 1130.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Shu said:


> If you can get it, try to listen to Garage Logic once. It's AM 1500 in the cities. I think most would enjoy it. Joe Soucheray is the host and has a daily segment with Pat Ruesse and the 2 hour Saturday Sports Talk show with both of them is really good too.


Shu... Couldn't agree more! :beer: To Garage Logic!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Ryan, Mayville has ESPN Radio at 1520 on the AM dial. you should be able to get it if you are in halstad. I can get it here in GF.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I want to thank the guy out on Hobart yesterday that was sitting in his car while watching his line and had the rock and roll radio station so loud that they almost were able to hear it back in Valley City.


----------

